
Ask HN: What do you want to learn in 2018? - tmaly
I am planning on learning VUE.js in 2018, and I would like to learn about developing processes in a work environment where everything is a little chaotic.  What is on your list to learn in 2018?
======
indescions_2018
I believe VR / AR skills and talent will shine in 2018. And beyond. I have a
fair bit of mastery with WebGL / OpenGL / Direct3D. But would like to gain
higher proficiency in Unity / Unreal / AutoDesk technologies. Particularly the
art and design side of the coin. And cooking up more complex 3D software
interfaces and user experiences.

Anyone looking to get started in this vein, P5.js and Daniel Shiffman's Code
Challenges are a wonderful and engaging place to start!

[https://p5js.org/](https://p5js.org/)

[http://thecodingtrain.com/](http://thecodingtrain.com/)

~~~
truesy
VR seems like it has some good room to grow, since consumers still need to
adopt it fully. I do think AR is the future, but not until batteries improve
significantly.

------
SirLJ
To learn more about my local river, as I plan to do quite a lot of fishing
every day in the spring...

------
fairpx
3D, it's going to be a critical skillset for working in a bunch of industries.

------
amirouche
I'd like to learn more about GraphQL.

